# Worst last names...



## Jason (Nov 3, 2007)

My roommate is watching the Boston college vs. Seminoles football game and I kept hearing "fag, fag ,fag" in the background.. and was like wtf? am I hearing that right? So I looked up the team rosters and low and behold..

Player Bio: De'Cody Fagg :: Football

  Sucks to be that kid..


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 3, 2007)

My dad knew a guy named Harry Balls


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 4, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> My dad knew a guy named Harry Balls



Zing!


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> My dad knew a guy named Harry Balls



That reminds me of the Bevis & Butthead episode with Harry Sack.


----------

